# Solisti di Zagreb



## Buxtehude (Jun 14, 2018)

Has there ever been a collection, compilation or box set of their work? I assume it is difficult as they backed up many soloists, and probably played over several labels. But I have always enjoyed their recordings.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

i recall the conductor was often Antonio Janigro. Rumors still circulate that SdZ and others on Pilz were fictitious names given to ragtag mercenaries who were cheating the public somehow. But I had one Vivaldi disc on Pilz by Janigro that was quite good. And Dubrovka Tomsic, who is an excellent if not to say "real" pianist, was also swept up in these rumors. I only post this to dispell those rumors as far my knowledge goes. They probably aren't helping the commercial prospects of these artists. I too would like a Tomisc collection but her recordings are near forgotten.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I remember this (from some 45 years back) as a really great album. I don't think it ever made it to CD.


----------

